# Walkabout Mini-Fatties



## mgwerks (Apr 17, 2009)

This has been poking around in my mind for some time, so I finally decided to give it a shot. I know there are many of you out there that love a good fattie, or would like to. No, I'm not talking about THAT kind of fattie, but the kind that you cook in a smoker. As delicious as they are, they have one drawback - they aren't all that handy to eat neatly and they tend to be a bit messy. Well, here's my attempt to fix that problem.  And no, walkabout doesn't mean they are made with kangaroo...

INGREDIENTS
1 lb. of my homemade sweet & spicy Italian sausage
4 pre-packaged mozzarella sticks
1 pkg egg roll wrappers
4 oz. marinara sauce
fresh Parmesano Reggiano cheese
fresh Peccorino Romano cheese
bell pepper, julienned
onions, julienned
sun-dried tomatoes, julienned
oregano, basil, salt & pepper


METHOD
First of all, prepare your mise en place.  That's fancy French chef talk for "get all your stuff ready first!"








Roll the sausage out into a thin layer. As these are going to me small fatties, the sausage needs to be pretty thin while still staying together. Divide the sausage into individual thin sheets, about 4 1/2" by 6" inches. Apply a decent stripe of marinara, add your spices, onions, and grate the Parmesan and Romano onto the sauce.







For each fattie, add the strips of pepper and tomatoes, and the mozzarella stick. You might need to trim off a bit of the cheese depending on the length, or the size of your wrappers. I had to cut off about 3/4" of mine so the wrappers would be long enough.








Roll up your fattie nice and tight, sealing the ends well. Twist then into shape in a wrapper and put them in the fridge to set up. Once nice and firm, unwrap them and get them in the smoker. Realize as small as they are, they won't take very long and so won't take up a lot smokiness. Check them after 20 minutes, and take their temp every 5 minutes until the sausage is at 160 degrees F. Take them out and let them cool on a rack, and wick away any external grease with paper towels.








Once cooled, roll each fattie in a couple of egg roll wrappers. Two sheets makes the package a little more substantial for easy handling. Moisten the final flap of the wrap with a little water, and press it tight to seal.







Wet your fingers again, and wet the inside and outside of the ends of the wrapper that extend past the meat. Now fold them in a bit at a time, overlapping the folds and sealing the ends of the wrapper.







When you are all done it should look something like this:







Now it's time to heat up your oil. Get it to 360-370, and understand that your fatties won't be in it long! Prepare a place to drain them when removed from the oil. One trick I learned is to put a couple of paper towels in a sheet pan, then put a cooling rack on it - upside down. This way, the oil will get absorbed into the paper towels without sticking to them, because the rack is there. Using it upside down allows oil to flow tight into the paper, without having to accumulate and drip through an air space.

Put them in the oil carefully, two at a time, to keep from dropping the oil temperature too much.







Pull them out when they are the shade of brown you like, and place them on your draining pan to shed the remaining oil.







That's it!  Pass 'em out and eat em'.  The egg roll wrappers are nice and crunchy, and if you  paint them inside with garlic butter before rolling - instant garlic bread to go with your Italian fattie! 

I guess you could have a little dipping sauce available, but not if you want to go walkabout....







It's hard to tell the scale of these things with no point of reference, so here's a shot of my hand on the plate, a Walkabout Mini-Fattie, and my miniature cheese grater.







Now you have some convenient Walkabout Mini-Fatties - eat them with no muss and no fuss!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 17, 2009)

now that's a good idea ~ and it looks great, too!


----------



## fire it up (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh!  
Well, first, before anything else you get some points for this one.
Extremely nice!  They look great, AND you can just eat them on the go with no mess and no fuss.  
I love smoking a good fattie, and smoking one as well, but now I have to combine them both!  Not a fatty inside a fattie, that wouldn't be so great, but smoke while you smoke, nothing but goodness.
Again, excellent post mgwerks, and nice little cheese grater.


----------



## rivet (Apr 17, 2009)

Outstanding idea!~ these are about the size of a good eggroll. Wow, great inventiveness and good looking food too. 

Add one more fattie to my must make list!


----------



## morkdach (Apr 17, 2009)

nice thanks for the qview


----------



## nomorecoop (Apr 17, 2009)

Great idea...Points for that!!!


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 17, 2009)

Another great idea!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Looks good too.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 17, 2009)

Now that is a masterpiece.


----------



## spirit deer (Apr 17, 2009)

Yummy, Mark!


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 18, 2009)

from me for the creativity.  Individual personal fatties...huh...why didn't I think of that.  I've seen where people wrap them in pizza dough, that would work for this too.  But egg roll fatties, now that's cool!


----------



## mgwerks (Apr 18, 2009)

I appreciate all the good words, y'all - this has been rolling around the brain-pan for a while.  Besides, I figured you all were getting a bit tired of all my Tex-Mex stuff...


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 18, 2009)

Or we're not tired of it.  But good comeback.  Italian/Chineese or we could call it Itchee.  LOL


----------



## cman95 (Apr 18, 2009)

from here. Dayum good idea mg. Acombination of food that I love. Would that be a fatty-roll??


OK...points tomorrow for some reason I got to spread my points around.


----------



## mamunoz (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow that is freaking amazing!  This opens up a whole new world to fatties thanks for sharing your creativity!


----------



## kurtsara (Apr 18, 2009)

If you have not posted it, how about your recipe for your sweet & spicy Italian sausage?


----------



## azrocker (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice wish I could give double points!


----------



## ol' smokey (Apr 18, 2009)

Great Idea and the qview of the steps was outstanding. Gonna be trying some myself.


----------



## straightupnobs (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm speechless ...that's just awesome.


----------



## bbq engineer (Apr 18, 2009)

Very nice...I Likeee a lot!


----------



## shawnr5 (Apr 18, 2009)

Maybe, you can try it again with a Tex-Mex fattie wrapped in a tortilla and fried. You can call it a fattichanga.


----------



## jagerviking (Apr 18, 2009)

very nice. Yet another reason for me to gain 10 more pounds!! haha


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 18, 2009)

Hot damn, and a bowl o' grits!


----------



## smokestars (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks MGWERKS!!

Looks Reallllly Good..... and
Thanks for the Qview!

I appreciate it!

Don


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 19, 2009)

Fattichanga...that's awesome!

Still time to get one done and entered into the fattie throwdown!


----------



## jocosa (Apr 21, 2009)

That looks like an excellent work day lunch too... don't ya know your co-workers would be asking about that!!

Thanks for sharing, those look awesome!


----------



## alx (Apr 21, 2009)

If any thing else is poking around in your mind in future, please  post.Real nice.


----------



## jaye220 (Apr 22, 2009)

Don't know how I missed these mini fatties...they look great.  I'm so impressed with the originality of everyone...great stuff all around.


----------



## mofo (Apr 22, 2009)

A tip of the hat to ya on that one. Very very nice...


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 16, 2012)

Great idea! I like this I am going to make something similar.

Big Lew BBQ


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow!  Over three years ago, never saw this one.  I think I am gonna have to try that Fattychanga.  

Great resurrection!

Thanks Lew


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow - this is the first I have seen of this post as well.  Man that sure looks tasty


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 17, 2012)

They do look good. :drool


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 17, 2012)

Now those look really good. Kinda like tacquitos...Nice idea.


----------

